# Volume applet deprecata.. e adesso? [RISOLTO]

## MajinJoko

Ciao a tutti,

in seguito all'aggiornamento di ieri, l'applet del Volume non viene caricata all'avvio (con un avviso che avvisa -scusate il gioco di parole- che è stata deprecata e quindi non verrà più mostrata). Questo in gnome.

E ora? Cosa devo usare in gnome al posto di questa applet deprecata?

Grazie mille

----------

## ginsoak

Ti riferisci a Gnome Volume Control? Perchè in questo caso non mi pare che sia stato rimosso. Ad ogni modo puoi sempre usare alsamixer, eventualmente con alsamixergui se vuoi un'interfaccia grafica.

----------

## MajinJoko

Per essere precisi, non me lo trovo "rimosso". Me lo trovo segnalato come deprecato (anche nella lista delle applet da aggiungere al pannello), solo che non si aggiunge "fisicamente", e al riavvio successivo viene eliminata dalla configurazione corrente appunto perché "deprecata".

Uso una gento x86 stabile.

----------

## ginsoak

ma si tratta di una di quelle applicazioni che si appiccicano al desktop (dockapp)? in questo caso cercane un'altra, ce ne sono una tonnellata. come si chiama precisamente?

----------

## riverdragon

Io sono su gnome-2.29/2.30 e non ho problemi in tal senso. Hai il supporto a pulseaudio? In quel caso è normale che l'applet sia considerata deprecata perché (se non ricordo male) pulseaudio mostra un'icona nell'area di notifica. Senza il supporto a pulseaudio, come nel mio caso, le applet funzionano normalmente.

----------

## MajinJoko

Sono su gnome 2.26.3, non ho pulse audio ma l'applet (deprecata) non va.. Ma allora devo passare a pulse audio? Ma c'é per gnome 2.26?

Oh mamma che confusione   :Laughing: 

----------

## armaoin

Strano che non vada l'applet del volume.

Il problema potrebbe essere che nell'aggiornamento di ieri al profilo desktop viene tolta la flag gstreamer.

Dato che usi gnome ti consiglio di passare al nuovo profilo gnome ed aggiornare il sistema.

Per vedere una lista dei profili:

```
eselect profile list
```

Una volta individuato il numero del profilo gnome (sottoprofilo di desktop) dai:

```
eselect profile set numero_di_profilo
```

A questo punto aggiorna:

```
emerge -uDN world
```

Imho il problema dipende da questo.

Ciao.

Edit:

In alternativa puoi sempre aggiungere la use flag gstreamer al make.conf e aggiornare il sistema.

----------

## MajinJoko

il mio profilo è  *Quote:*   

> # eselect profile list
> 
> Available profile symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0
> ...

 Ho controllato e la use gstreamer risulta disattivata (-gstreamer, per intenderci).

Devo davvero abilitarla e aggiornare il sistema?   :Sad: 

----------

## armaoin

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> il mio profilo è  *Quote:*   # eselect profile list
> 
> Available profile symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0
> ...

 

Si devi abilitare la flag gstreamer altrimenti l'applet del volume (e molte altre applicazioni gnone) non va.

Se non usi altri ambienti desktop ti consiglio di passare al profilo gnome (che abilita la flag gstreamer).

Ecco il mio risultato di eselect profile list:

```
Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome *

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/server

  [8]   hardened/linux/amd64/10.0

  [9]   hardened/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [10]  selinux/2007.0/amd64

  [11]  selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/desktop

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/developer

  [15]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/hardened

  [16]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/server

```

Come vedi (*) io uso il profilo gnome.

----------

## riverdragon

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Ho controllato e la use gstreamer risulta disattivata (-gstreamer, per intenderci).
> 
> Devo davvero abilitarla e aggiornare il sistema?

 O pulseaudio, o gstreamer, o il silenzio!    :Wink: 

----------

## MajinJoko

Ricompilato con la flag gstreamer, problema risolto.

Con gnome 2.28 passerò a pulse audio.

Non era un problema enorme ma grazie a tutti per la mano.

----------

## riverdragon

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Ricompilato con la flag gstreamer, problema risolto.
> 
> Con gnome 2.28 passerò a pulse audio.
> 
> Non era un problema enorme ma grazie a tutti per la mano.

 Io non ho ancora capito quale sia l'utilità di avere pulseaudio che funziona sopra a gstreamer che funziona sopra ad alsa. Quando, passando a gnome 2.26, l'avevo provato, avevo riscontrato problemi con l'input (soprattutto skype) e da allora non ho più riprovato.

----------

## mrfree

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> ]Io non ho ancora capito quale sia l'utilità di avere pulseaudio che funziona sopra a gstreamer che funziona sopra ad alsa. Quando, passando a gnome 2.26, l'avevo provato, avevo riscontrato problemi con l'input (soprattutto skype) e da allora non ho più riprovato.

 

In verità credo che l'ordine esatto sia   gst -> pulse -> alsa   :Smile: 

Comunque sto utilizzando pulseaudio da un po' e devo dire che non è malaccio... l'aspetto più interessante imho è la flessibilità nella gestione dei flussi audio e quindi il fatto di poter facilmente regolare volumi e bilanciamenti dei singoli flussi e soprattutto redirezionarli (sempre singolarmente) su una o più macchine remote  :Wink: 

Con le ultime versioni di skype non dovrebbero esserci più problemi con pulseaudio... io lo uso regolarmente

----------

